# Odd GTX260 PPD numbers...



## newtekie1 (Oct 25, 2009)

I just replaced a 9600GT with a brand new GTX260, the machine ran Dual 9600GSO's before the 9600GT.

It is folding fine, with an exception.  It's PPD seem to jump around a lot.  I know the PPD vary from WU to WU, but I'm talking huge jumps.

My GTX285 gets a pretty constant 8500-9000 PPD based on what WU it is working on.  I expected the GTX260 to get similar, but slightly less, numbers.  However, after running it over the weekend, and checking on it with FAHmon, it is getting very inconsistant results.  I'll check on it, and it will be in the 8500 PPD range, but then I'll check again a few hours later on a different WU, and it is down in the 4800 PPD range!

I can't figure out why it runs every other WU so much slower.  I even had the GTX285 and GTX260 running 787 WU's at the same exact time, and the GTX285 was going at 8400 PPD, but the GTX260 was running at 4800 PPD...

Now they are both running 787 WUs and the GTX285 is reporting 8400 PPD and the GTX260 is reporting a more proper 8200 PPD.

Any idea's why I'm seeing the GTX260 having drops in PPD?


----------



## RX-7 (Oct 26, 2009)

sometimes mine will clock down if it becomes unstable.  Are you overclocking it?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2009)

this is very odd..my 275's were getting around 10k ppd of course shaders were clocked...but i would think a 260 would get around 9 at the highest


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 26, 2009)

Are you getting a nvidia driver stopped and recovered warning in your taskbar?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2009)

My GTX260 216sp get 8500PPD on the 787's. Only time it fluctuates is when another card in the same rig is running 1888pt WU's.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm also wondering why your GTX 285 is only getting 8400 pt's on a 787?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 26, 2009)

I have two factory OCed 260_216 in one of my rigs that get 9200 and 9400 PPD respectively on a 353 pt WU. I have yet to encounter fluctuations but I saw my 2 260_192 earlier have different PPDs on the same WUs which is similar to your issues


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2009)

I think you need to look at affinity's and make sure no GPU is getting choked by the other or another application.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Both are the only cards in the machines.  However, both machines are running the SMP client also.  The GPU client is set to have a higher priority than the SMP client.

The shaders are clocked to 1500MHz on both(core at 666).  Both clocks tested to be stable with Furmark, and I'm not getting any driver recovery messages or EUEs.  The only thing I can think of is that the GTX260 is running in an x8 PCI-E slot.

I'm wondering if this isn't a glitch in FAHmon, I watched it a little closer, and for whatever reason it starts the WU at a low PPD, then as the WU progresses the PPD gets higher and higher.  It takes the GTX260 about an hour, slightly less, to completely a 353 WU even though FAHmon says the PPD is only 4800, my math says it is higher.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah,  my 280 took about 50mins to do one of those,  so your time sounds about right.  I wish there was a way to monitor individual card daily output,  it might help if you could see what it is actually producing per day..


----------

